# Geo meta am v3



## Heiza (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir einer helfen und sagen, welche Stack-Werte das Meta am V3 2015 und 2016 in den Größen L und XL hat? Auf der Commencal-Seite wird auf ein Dokument verwiesen, aber es stehen keine Stack-Werte in der Geo-Tabelle.

Viele Grüße!

Edit: hier der Link http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/2016/geometry/geometry_meta_am_v3_650.pdf

und weiß jemand ob es Unterschiede beim Rahmen von 2015 zu 2016 gibt?


----------

